# Spyder Projector Headlight



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Anyone got these yet? Im curious as to how the look during the day and at night. Want to get them but not sure yet. Would rather do projectors than simply putting HIDs in the stock housing. Thoughts? Pics if you have them?

Spyder Auto | Chevy Cruze 11-12 DRL LED Projector Headlights - Chrome


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Im assuming I would get the black ones... However I dont actually know what they look like as there are no pics


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

...im wondering how they'd handle HIDs. It looks like they're made for Halogens. Might affect the cutoff....


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

called carID and they said they fit HIDs just fine...... donno though


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Cruzer_1 said:


> called carID and they said they fit HIDs just fine...... donno though


As other threads have said just because they fit HIDs doesn't mean they are designed for HIDs. I do like the design of the gray Spyders though.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Im gonna call spyder tomorrow and get the details from them and ill advise


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Have them send you cutoff photos! With HIDs


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dang the Chinese website i found the pics from had cutoff pics of the low and high beams on a wall. I was going to post them but i decided not to.

LOL now i cant find the website!!

But i will say that they were pretty nice. No strange glare or hot spots above the cutoff.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cruzer_1 said:


> Im gonna call spyder tomorrow and get the details from them and ill advise


Support the forum vendors.

Modern Performance sells these. Ive purchased from them in the past when i owned a SRT.

http://www.modernperformance.com/pr...alo_Headlights_11_Cruze_CHROME/cruze_exterior


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Support the forum vendors? I understand all of that but most "Forum Vendors" offer discounted prices. On top of that it seems that every one in the cruze community is going after those gawddyyy ricer looking EBAY headlamps. These actually look well developed. I definitely plan on buying these from the cheapest vendor  That being said ModernPerformance needs to think about a forum discount, and I am 100% positive more people would have picked these up.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Pandashh said:


> Support the forum vendors? I understand all of that but most "Forum Vendors" offer discounted prices. On top of that it seems that every one in the cruze community is going after those gawddyyy ricer looking EBAY headlamps. These actually look well developed. I definitely plan on buying these from the cheapest vendor  That being said ModernPerformance needs to think about a forum discount, and I am 100% positive more people would have picked these up.


Doubt you'll get them to give a discount since they currently beat everyones price.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

ill buy from a vender... just wanted to get info from the manufacturer


----------



## docdoomcruze (Feb 15, 2012)

these might be nice install with the headlights
Chevrolet Cruze LED Daytime Running Fog Angel eyes lens Fog Lights Lamps Cover | eBay


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

evo77 said:


> Doubt you'll get them to give a discount since they currently beat everyones price.


Cheaper then the manufacturer? Good joke, also ModernPerformance does not sell the painted black version, which looks way more clean, and reserved. To each its own, but all that gawdy chrome just looks ricey. Even if they do beat all competitor prices, they should offer a Forum Discount. Go to other forums that have been doing this a lot longer, and see how they are doing it. These "Vendors" are the first to get the parts, and are sky rocketing the prices, and you support them? :eusa_clap: 

So with all that being said, if you want to support someone running over you go for it. I would rather you buy from them then buy those sh*tty Ebay lights.


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

docdoomcruze said:


> these might be nice install with the headlights
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:eek7: I am all for opening up all of this room for customization for the Cruze, but we must learn from others mistakes. This is a Cruze not a Civic! Those are ricey, way to bright, and full of glare. If you want to look like a UFO going down the road go for it. Now that the criticism is out let me help you!

Mercedes-Benz W204 Style 10W High Power LED Daytime Running Lights For 2011 and up Chevrolet Cruze | CHEVY-CRUZE-DRL | iJDMtoy 

Now there is a nice piece! Even cheaper, and look way more professional and luxurious. Remember minimal is still a style. You dont have to go all out. Also note these are daytime running lights/fogs. Used in the day time only as designed. You can simply wire in a resistor so they are not so bright, and run them at night. Lets keep these cars looking clean.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

^ listen to this man, he knows what he's taking about.


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Mick said:


> ^ listen to this man, he knows what he's taking about.


As stated before I am an ASE certified body tech, and my brother is an ASE certified mechanic. We have been in the car scene since the civic with the biggest spoiler had the most horsepower :icon_scratch:... I fell in love with the Cruze, not worried about building a fast car anymore as I am getting older. Just looking for a clean one! These forums are designed to help and educate. That is what I am here for and thanks for noticing!


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

lol haven't seen those 3 letters in a long time. i used to work at advance auto parts and we would make fun of one of the managers who got certified. we would tell him it stood for ask someone else haha. but all joking aside i know that test is freaking hard. so if u are really ASE certified good job. :eusa_clap:


----------



## TKECruze (Oct 23, 2011)

and another note, would any of u think it would be better to remove my stock fogs and put the mercedes style LEDs. nvr really use my fogs but kind of scared to lose that functionality if i ever need it but those LEDs are just to hard to resist.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

TKECruze said:


> and another note, would any of u think it would be better to remove my stock fogs and put the mercedes style LEDs. nvr really use my fogs but kind of scared to lose that functionality if i ever need it but those LEDs are just to hard to resist.


You need to decide whats best for you and your driving style.

If you choose to replace your fogs with led DRLs then I would go with these units here. Saves you money and time as you would only need to swap the lights, instead paying 3x more for the Benz copies.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130692421803?redirect=mobile


----------



## OIFVeteran2010 (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone have any threads on how to properly install these headlights because I have no ideas?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

OIFVeteran2010 said:


> Anyone have any threads on how to properly install these headlights because I have no ideas?


Spyder has how-to vids on youtube for a lot of other projectors. Too bad none so far for the Cruze.

You should email them.


----------



## OIFVeteran2010 (Oct 15, 2012)

Just sent and inquiry to Spyder about those headlights so we shall see what they say


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

They look really ricey though....:question:


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

To much going on, Projector, Halo, and LED; 10lbs of crapola in a 5lb bag. IMHO!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I myself don't like them either :/
The hi beams and halo are way to close to the corner bumper... It's reflecting off the corner. 

And the halos make it look like geeky glasses. Lol and if rather see two halos spaced out evenly in the housing. Just saying.

I do however like the flat line LEDs 

But this is only my opinion.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is a vid...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3_3IPHTUE0


----------



## awyand95 (Sep 8, 2011)

Can those benz lights be installed on a cruze that does not even have the fog lights?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

awyand95 said:


> Can those benz lights be installed on a cruze that does not even have the fog lights?


Yes.


----------



## bwaniger (Jan 22, 2012)

I just installed these in my cruze, they are anything but plug and play. Be prepared for a major headache. The only reason I bought mine was because they were a returned item and I got them for half price. I will admit they light up the road very well, and I have HID's installed in the low beam. Already, a couple of my LED's in the strip went out on one of the headlights and I just said the F#$k with it and unhooked them, looks better anyways lol. Another thing, is once you do get them installed, the bumper does not fit nearly as good as before and to get all the clips and everything to line up, will take the better part of an hour. The only good thing i'd have to say is they light up the road very well, they have a nice cutoff. After all the messing with them, you can get them to line up pretty well, BUT the fitment is no where near factory.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

I had the shop install these on my cruze yesterday, the wiring was a pain in the azz because the passenger lamp was wired incorrectly with the turn signal on the common port, i realized this when we turned the turn signal on and the halo started blinking... As far as fitment we did not have a problem getting the bumper back on and everything fits like a glove. You do have to do some rewiring for the halo and LED but it really isnt that difficult as long as you dont have a lamp that is wired incorrectly. I do need to do some realigning because driving to work this morning i could tell they were off a good bit.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

TKECruze said:


> and another note, would any of u think it would be better to remove my stock fogs and put the mercedes style LEDs. nvr really use my fogs but kind of scared to lose that functionality if i ever need it but those LEDs are just to hard to resist.


Personally, I like something that I can replace the bulbs in if something burns out (And LEDs fail too), My car didn't come with fogs, so I bought a set of factory fogs because they are re-lampable and included the factory switch for the dash. There's nothing like the factory units with standard style bulbs for functionality. However, if you're going for style and don't mind the possibility of buying a new set if one of the LEDs fail, then a quality unit is your best bet--stay away from the cheap E-bay units.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

bwaniger said:


> I just installed these in my cruze, they are anything but plug and play. Be prepared for a major headache. The only reason I bought mine was because they were a returned item and I got them for half price. I will admit they light up the road very well, and I have HID's installed in the low beam. Already, a couple of my LED's in the strip went out on one of the headlights and I just said the F#$k with it and unhooked them, looks better anyways lol. Another thing, is once you do get them installed, the bumper does not fit nearly as good as before and to get all the clips and everything to line up, will take the better part of an hour. The only good thing i'd have to say is they light up the road very well, they have a nice cutoff. After all the messing with them, you can get them to line up pretty well, BUT the fitment is no where near factory.


Perhaps u had so many issues was because u bought a returned item?


----------



## bwaniger (Jan 22, 2012)

It could be, but it sure beat paying the 400 bucks for the brand new ones, and realizing the same thing. Live and learn lol


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Since this thread is specific to Spyder (and I'm resurrecting a thread) - is the wiring direct plug/play? So where does the Halo and Led strip plug into? I was hoping to use the LED strip in the housing as DRL, NOT anything down by the fogs. Extra wiring in this case?

edit - also I have bixenon HID kit already, so it seems that the second lens with the halo will be unused.


----------



## KaP10 (Mar 18, 2015)

Check Out This Retrofit that someone is doing on the Cruze Talk Facebook Group


----------

